# Udo Lang, Schaudt email address



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I recently sent an email to [email protected] but it bounced back as undeliverable.

Does anyone have an up to date email address please?

Mike


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Found it - [email protected].

Mike


----------

